# Review - Inferno: Journey through Malebogle (Spellbook Games/JG, Sep-28-2014)



## Geoff Dale (Sep 23, 2014)

Inferno: Journey through Malebolge will be released on Sunday September 28, available both in PDF and print-on-demand versions.  Inferno consists of 3 files/books totaling 300+ pages, with a 40 page appendix of 75 Denizens of Hell (with stat blocks and descriptions, including 5 Diabolic Earls).  Journey through Malebolge updates and completes the classing Judges Guild module, Inferno.  It describes the ten Circles of Dante's Hell and provides more than 75 encounter areas and dungeons.

Inferno is written for the Spellbook Game's fantasy RPG, Portal to Adventure, but can be used with very little work with OD&D and AD&D and similar clone systems.  GM's running 3.x and 4E, and probably 5E, will have more significant up-front conversion to do.  Related supporting information can be found in Spellbook Games' Gehenna Primer, Codicil of Maladies, Inferno: Bestiary, and in the two Gazetteers of Hell (Fire and Ice, and Blood and Mire).  Additional information will be available in the next two weeks with the release of Inferno: Treasury.

Here is a link to a review:  http://rossonl.wordpress.com/2014/09/20/inferno-journey-through-malebolge/

Please visit Spellbook Games on Facebook, on our website www.spellbookgames.com, and join our forum (link on the web site).

Geoff


----------



## trancejeremy (Sep 23, 2014)

Not to be a jerk, but as someone who puts time and effort into writing reviews, it's annoying to see a press release and then a link to a blog. I don't want the review section turn into nothing more than marketing spam.

Have the guy who wrote the review come and post it (not just a link).


----------



## Morrus (Sep 23, 2014)

I'll slip this over to the PR forum. The reviews forum is for ousting reviews in.


----------

